# Sticky  Nature's Garden scent review



## NubianSoaps.com

How about everyone sharing! They have excellent 10 pound prices! Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks

CP with 50% goat milk, all Veggie. 

CandleScience.com
Dragons Blood...no A, D to lovely brown. Used @1opp 
Cranberry Marmalade...no A, D to brown. Used @1opp
Mango Papaya...no A or D. Smells just like its name. Used @1opp


----------



## hsmomof4

Uh, Tamera???


----------



## NubianSoaps.com




----------



## 2Sticks

I had candle science on the brain! Sorry :rofl

I have lots from NG so I'll have to gather my thought and do it right this time :biggrin


----------



## hsmomof4

:biggrin


----------



## 2Sticks

Ok, lets try this again  All fragrances are from NG

*OHM*....no A, D to tan. Sticks good in soap but does have a baby powder undertone.
*Almond*...no A or D. OOB you can smell some cherry, but that seems to get lost in soaping. 
*Rosemary Mint*...No A or D...Nice fragrance and seems to last pretty well.
*Jungle Love*....No A or D. Smells like fresh fruit, holding well.
*Lavender Luxury*....No A or D. What can I say, it's Lavender, but It does hold well in the soap.
*Honeysuckle*....No A or D, smells exactly like honeysuckle. Strong
*Marmalade Spice*....No A or D. Orange with cloves and nutmeg, the oragne seems to fade and the spice
notes are predominate.
*Indian Sandlewood*....No A, discolors to dark tan. Fades some.
*Opium Type*....No A or D. Smells like the old perfume. This was a special order.
*Autumn Magic*....Rices slightly and discolors to orang brown. It's worth the trouble, I adore this fragrance.
*Fresh Cut Roses*....No A or D. You can smell the greenery as if it was a bouquet, not just roses. Sticks good.
*Frankincense & Myrrh*....No A, D to dark brown. Fades quickly
*Cracklin Birch*....No A, D to tan. Brings to my mind Albuquerque, NM on a snowy winter morning when
people are burning pinon in their fireplaces. I love it, love it, love it! Has staying power


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

Here is my list from the original scent review thread. I mostly use NG. FOs arrive the next day for me since they are in Ohio. If I get the chance I will update with the other FOs I have used from them. Looks like I use 1.1 ppo (assuming I did the math right). 112 ounces of fats/oils and I use 8 ounces of FO (for a ten pound batch of soap). Way more than most but I like strong. I use 100% GM. CP.

Nature's Garden {http://www.naturesgardencandles.com}

*Lily Of The Valley*- A very slightly, no D.
*Black Magic*- No A. Slight D to light tan. Very easy to use and plenty of time for swirling
*Honeysuckle*- A, no D. I'm still able to swirl, but it is thick.
*Innocence*- Slight A, D to brown
*Cool Spring*- No A or D
*Creme Brulee*- No A, D to black
*Dragon's Blood*- No A, D to dark brown
*Vanilla Extract*- No A, does D to dark brown as expected
*Kiwi Strawberry*- No A. No D.
*Lilac*- Definitely A. Work quickly. Ds to a somewhat purple tan color. Quite nice actually.
*Black Raspberries & Vanilla*- No A, no D. Perfect.
*Sandalwood*- No A or much D. Update. Very strange D this time around. The tops are green and the bar themselves are a dark tan/purple. In the past they have been a nice sandy color. <~ That was a fluke. I have soaped it since and it is fine.
*Moonlight Pomegranate*- Slight A, which was expected. The part that was not colored has turned a light tan.
*Clove*- No A, D to orange brown color. Nice. *Note- They are currently saying not to use this in soap? Not sure why. Wish I still had some of the old bottle I had. I love this FO.
*Fresh Squeezed Orange*- NEVER AGAIN. I don't think it Aed at all, but it would not come out of the mold!
*Lick Me All Over*- No A or D.
*Cucumber & Melons (Old Version)*- No A. No noticeable D.
*Juniper Breeze*- Very slight A. No noticeable D.
*Eucalyptus*- No A or D. Quite strong. I use less of this FO ppo than others.
*NG Loving Spells*- No A. No D.
*Lavender Flowers*- No A. No D. Does not hold color well.
*Fresh Linen*- No A. No D.
*Apple Jack & Peel*- No A. Ds to dark orange. Looks and smells like quite a bit of Clove or Cinnamon. I do not like this FO as much as I liked the other AJ & P I soaped.
*Drakkar Type*- No A. No D.
*Melon Mist*- No A. No D.
*Victorian Rose*- No A. I dyed this. No overt D.
*Fresh Cut Roses*- No A. I dyed this. No overt D.
*NG Magnolia & Orange Blossom*- No A. No D.

Added-

*Butt Naked*- No A. D's to dark brown. Not real attractive considering the name. :rofl
*Coconut* No A. No D.
*Coconut Craze* No A. Slight D?
*Exotic Coconut* No A. Slight D.
I was trying to find a coconut to replace my Suave body wash. Exotic Coconut came the closest. I only used 1 ounce of each and that was two years ago, so my A and D descriptions may be off. I think one of them may have accelerated some, but nothing extreme.


----------



## Kalne

I get more from them than anyone else. These are all easy to soap unless otherwise stated (and if I say it accelerates I'm not talking soap on a stick.....I never mess with those types!). I use most of these at 5%:

Black Raspberry Vanilla - very slight D, colors purple easily
Oatmeal Milk & Honey, if there is such a thing this FO deccelerates trace! Discolors tan but not too dark.
Cucumber Cantelope - no D but this is one that I've had come out blotchy looking until I started mixing the FO in the oils before the lye water
Caribbean - goes very dark, smells more pineapple than coconut but still very nice.
Amazing Grace - this one accelerates a little but I can manage a 2 color swirl working fast and knowing that it will move. The soap turns yellow while mixing but goes back to almost normal looking. Does not affect the blue and white swirls I put in it.
Fresh Linen - this one is STRONG. also accelerates just a tiny bit and it gets hot. No D
Lavender Flowers - another STRONG scent and I use it at 4%. No D and it holds my color just fine (I color it green and put a purple swirl in)
Loving Spells - No D
China Rain - accelerates a little but you can still get a swirl in. Not sure about D....I'd guess no but I color the whole batch dark blue and put a green swirl in it. Looks like a globe. 
Oceans - accelerates some. More than I'd like but since I layer this one instead of swirl it's no biggie as I can get it in the mold before it gets too thick.
Cool Citrus Basil - accelerates some but again I can manage a swirl. I color the whole batch green so I don't think there is much if any D
Bay Rum - accelerates just a little but I can still swirl. I mix this with their Lime Cilantro and color black and white so not sure about D
Dragon's Blood - easy, turns very dark
Honeysuckle - accelerates just a little but I still manage a 2 color swirl. Smells like the real thing and does not fade
Ylang and Ginger - This one goes dark tan but I can still get a pinkish color in the scented portion
Red Delicious Apple - smells like a real apple. I color it green and call it green apple though. LOL
Green Irish Tweed - accelerates a little but manageable
Lime Cilantro - great for mixing or alone
Orange Sherbet - just like a dreamcicle! a little D. Smells divine in lotion too.
Mandarin Tiki - I use this when I want a non-sweet orange. Not sure about D as I have soaped it alone in awhile
Balsam - strong, no a, no d
Pink Sugar - turns very dark, not crazy about how it smells but it mixes nice with other things
Sandalwood - goes tan but not too dark. Rather light and lacks depth.

Vanilla Lace and Pearls = soap on a stick! But it's really nice in lotion. Not a sweet vanilla but a nice perfume vanilla. 
Monkey Farts didn't smell anything like bananas. 
Ocean Breeze had a slight A and was strong. I eventually replaced it with Oceans.

I'd have to dig through my notes to find the other duds, and I've had some.


----------



## prairie nights

I will add that their Bay Rum does not smell like Bay Rum, it is mostly a pine woodly smell but it soaps well.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

You could actually soap their Monkey Farts?
When I tried it a few years back, the FO would not mix for me. I still have those bars with dark pockets of FO. lol
I tried three Monkey Farts before settling on Aromahaven's Monkey Farts.
We use NG's MF in our candles though.


----------



## Faye Farms

It's interesting how so many of us order from the same company but choose totally different FO's. I use a lot of NG too. 

Jasmine- Workable A, D to a light yellow. A master garderner I know says it's smells like the real thing.

Monkey Farts- Workable A, I can do a 3 color swirl, not sure about D anymore as I always color it. Smells like grapefruit and bubble gum to me. 

Fresh Cut Grass- No A or D, smells like you just mowed the lawn.

Pink Sugar- No A, D dark brown. 

Sunflowers, No A, D light yellow. Lighter perfumey scent but it sticks.

Green Tea-No A or D

Bamboo Grass-No A or D, really strong spa scent.

Tuscan Wine-No A, D to a gorgeous olive green. I like to tell everybody that this is a sophisticated grape scent.

Mistletoe & Ivy- No A or D. Lovely scent. It's pine with just a hint of candy.

White Zinfandel- No A or D. You can pick up slight alcohol notes but this one actually smells like roses to me.


----------



## Faye Farms

I just got some new FO's from NG. 

Almond- no A. Not sure about D since I added soap shreds. Mega strong scent. Very nice. The scent has strong cherry notes. 

I have yet to try out Teakwood & Cardamom, Blue Sugar, Vanilla Sandalwood, Sandalwood, and Brown Sugar & Fig. They all smell absolutely lovely OOB. I also got a sample of the BRV since I have not soaped NG's BRV.


----------



## Kalne

I use their Oceans. Nice strong fresh scent. It does accelerate a little but is manageable if you're prepared.


----------



## [email protected]

Trysta said:


> :blush Not sure if this is allowed, but I think maybe this post got lost in the line-up? Just posting this so it moves up a few spots...
> 
> Does anyone have more info on the nature's garden scents? Vicki asked if anyone has used the Spiced Cranberry, and was hoping somebody has tried the Basil-Sage-Mint, Hyacinth, Ginger, Oceans, and/or Orange-Clove. Thanks for any info!


Spiced Cranberry smells really good, like cranberry juice with some spice. No A or D.

Have not soaped Orange-Clove but put it in a lotion and it was nice.


----------



## Faye Farms

Cracklin Birch- No A, D to a light tan. Used 33% lye solution. LOVE this scent! Woodsmoke, pine with a touch of spice.

Peony- Slight A, I did manage a 3 color swirl but I don't know if I would try that again. D to tan. Not really all that floral, more powdery. Customers are liking it though. Used 33% lye solution.

Teakwood & Cardamom- Slight A using a 40% lye solution. Tried to swirl but didn't get a good one because it moved too fast. Next time I'll soap using more liquid. D to a light tan. LOVE this scent!!! Very strong and oh, so exotic smelling.


----------



## LynninTX

Now see I think cracklin birch does A.... definitely went OFF my double batch list, but I am doing a 5 color swirl.


----------



## eam

Victorian Rose - No A, no D. Great rose fragrance; I love it but some might think it's old-ladyish
Lemon Meringue Pie - No A, discolors to tan. Didn't care for it at all - too sweet, not much lemon. Fades.
Almond - No A, slight d to light tan. Fades.
Cracklin' Birch - slight A, d to tan. Great scent.
Lavender Flowers - no A, no D. Good lavender, especially for the price. More floral than medicinal/herbal.


----------



## LynninTX

Caramel Tobacco... No A, not sure on D as we colored it blue, black, and purple. My teen-20something guys love this one. It smells to me and most more mature people like Old Spice. Sticks fairly well. Overpowering the first 2 weeks...


----------



## Little Moon

*Sweet Orange Chili Pepper* - No A or D, smells divine! Some fade of fragrance.


----------

